
Show HN: A tiny Chrome Extension to search through “Who is Hiring?” - GoodbyeEarl
Hey, folks!<p>I&#x27;m writing this small Chrome Extension to help me find jobs I&#x27;d be interested in the monthly HN&#x27;s &quot;Who is Hiring?&quot; thread. I&#x27;ve used React to render the UI that just loads a stripped down version of the posts and look into them by the tags I&#x27;ve chosen. Here&#x27;s a demo: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;CzNSa" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;CzNSa</a>.<p>I haven&#x27;t submitted to the Chrome Web Store yet because of their $5 fee. :P But let me know if you&#x27;d be interested and I can share the extension with you :)
======
aman-pro
This is cool! Please share. :)

~~~
GoodbyeEarl
Hey! Thanks! Here's the extension: [https://github.com/viniciusCamargo/hn-
chrome-extension/blob/...](https://github.com/viniciusCamargo/hn-chrome-
extension/blob/master/hn-wih.crx)

You have to enable the developer mode and drag the file to the extension page,
you can find instructions here:
[https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/getstarted#unpacked](https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/getstarted#unpacked)

I've also provided the source code, so let me know if you have any issues to
run it ;)

